# DVD laufwerk



## ziriander (24. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was bei einem DVD Laufwerk folgendes bedeutet: 16x/48x ATAPI/DIE  Kann man daran erkennen ob das Ding auch CD´s und CD-ROM Abspielt?


Merci for Help
ziriander


----------



## sam (24. April 2003)

dvds: 16x
cds: 48x

wo is das problem?
ich kenn kein dvd-laufwerk, dass cds 
verschmäht


----------



## ziriander (24. April 2003)

also gut, CD´s sind dann wohl kein Problem. Aber was bedeutet "ATAPI/DIE"


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2003)

Ich denke du meinst ATAPI/IDE, das ist der Anschlus und das Protokol,
alles standard!


----------

